# Love those boxes from Knoxville



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So today I received a lovely box from leaf and ale, these are some of my all time favorites I cannot believe how good these illusione's are. the only ones I have yet to try are the MK's and HL's but give me time summer isn't over yet:wazzapp: I also got the guapo's and of course mike had to send something which was completely unnessasary considering he gave me 10% off because the box was not sealed. you Mike are certainly the man.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pickup!! The Illusion n°2 looks auwesom mate!! How do they taste??


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice smokes!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pick-up! I'm slowly working my way through the Illusione line as well!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Mike is the best. nice pickup Joe:dribble:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

The mk and Hl are the same 2 I need to get. I have the rest but still haven't tried all of them. Just not enough time to smoke everything LOL. The 2s are a great smoke so far its my fav of the line. Great pick up!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick up Joe those Illusione's are awesome..


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

i really love those illusiones they are a great cigar
smart pick up


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Keep on truckin


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sweet haul Joe!! Love the 2's. Mike & Leaf and Ale are great*


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pick up. Enjoy.


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

You lucky man! Those are some fine cigars!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pickup Joe I love the #2's!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pickup!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*had the first of my bunch of 88 illusions and liked it a lot. those guapos are the shiznit.*


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

The numbers 2's are great! Hell they are all good!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Gotta love the Illusiones!The mk & hl are my go to smokes at the moment.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great haul


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Mike always sends the best boxes! I love seeing something from him on my porch when I get home from work.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Those illusiones look great. I have yet to try them. I plan for them to be one of my next pickups.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

mmmm those look tasty


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks really good!!!


----------

